# Yard decorations/lights



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

Light O Rama is what I use. There is a Facebook group that can really help you out.


----------



## chiefloosejr82 (Oct 2, 2018)

What is the Facebook group name so that I may request to join and get more info?


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

You can either run from a computer or a dedicated media player with timer. Programming is tedious but they sell pre made sequences. They also sell Christmas and Halloween packages. Very addictive. My initial “I will only need one 16 channel controller” grew to 5 controllers is a couple weeks. Good luck!! Lots of you tube tutorials too!


----------



## SquirrelGoneWild (Oct 7, 2020)

chiefloosejr82 said:


> I have always wanted to piss my neighbors off in my small community and start the process for next year to have a house like the kind they always show having the synced lights to music and the pumpkin's mouth moving like it is singing but I really don't know where to start. What would I need? Is it linked to a computer? What kind of programing is used? Where do I start? Who can help me to piss off my neighbors?


Light O Rama or Holiday Coro are two sites that sell controllers you are looking for. I have used products from both company. Light O Rama has their own software. There is also a open source software called xlights. There are two type of controllers, one that has standard plugs that you can plug in regular lights or RGB controller which allow you to connect rgb lights that you can set the color. Controllers will be controlled by a computer. Both sites have info on how to get started.









Welcome to Light-O-Rama - Light-O-Rama







www1.lightorama.com








__





RGB Lighting, Pixel Controllers, Coro Accessories







www.holidaycoro.com


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Jul 30, 2017)

Oh man, what a coincidence! I've been reading everything I can find on the subject for the last few days. I found a great website to buy products and it has a great forum(not sure I'm supposed to link to other sites???)....I just need to get my wife on board so I can drop a few hundred to get started without getting a divorce. 

You can use a free software called xLights to program your show, I've been playing with that to see if I can come up with a great show before spending any money.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

Make sure you look at getting used controllers. I have five that I bought all used and they work perfectly. Most of the people in this hobby are meticulous about neatness and tidiness and keeping things in good working order so.....


----------



## wolfmanyoda (Jul 30, 2017)

I'd love to come across some well-maintained controllers....those things are expensive.


----------



## ThinBlueLineHaunter (Sep 12, 2018)

wolfmanyoda said:


> I'd love to come across some well-maintained controllers....those things are expensive.


The Facebook group I posted above is your best bet.


----------

